# Fable Sprache ändern



## TheFish (6. Februar 2006)

*Fable Sprache ändern*

Hoi
ich wollte ma fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt bei dem Spiel Fable die sprache zu ändern. Da ich 4 wochen in Amerika war habe ich mir dort zu einem sehr günstigen preis fable gekauft is halt engl version.....gibts zu dme spiel auf irgendwelche fix dateien damit auf die deutsche sprache umstellen kann zB wie bei dugeon siege2.....ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen danke schonma im vorraus


----------



## Dumbi (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fable Sprache ändern*

Ich zitiere mich mal aus einem anderen Thread:


			
				Dumbi am 26.01.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaufen, alles andere wäre leider illegal.
> Sprachpatches sind äußerst selten [...]
> Höchstens dass du irgendwo die deutschen Sprachdateien findest, die runterzuladen wäre aber ebenfalls illegal.


----------



## norbu (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fable Sprache ändern*

Glaub ich nicht… aber wenn du Chip (z.B. Aladin XT) hast würde es vielleicht gehen.


----------

